

Happy 20th anniversary to Dave Winer – inventor of the blog - rmason
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/12/happy-20th-anniversary-dave-winer-inventor-of-the-blog

======
rmason
I'd bet Dave Winer is better known on HN as the inventor of RSS. I am not
certain he'd even be remembered as having the first blog if he hadn't been
continuously blogging for twenty years.

I've both passionately agreed and disagreed with him over the years but can't
stop reading him.

